# Rlt 29 - Crown Problem



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My RLT 29's crown/stem seems to be playing up, it won't allow you to set the time when pulled out to the second position. I've managed to open her up and take out the crown/stem assembly out, but I can't take the crown off of the stem. How do you do it?

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Worked out how to take the stem off of the crown, but I'm still not sure what's up with it, heres a quick video...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5718605916/


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A quick message to RLT himself might provide the answer?

Contact above left. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

TomWazza said:


> Worked out how to take the stem off of the crown, but I'm still not sure what's up with it, heres a quick video...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5718605916/


From the way your screw-down crown's post is wobbling around in your video, I'd suspect that it's b*ggered. 

Been there; done that once, myself. :blush:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So, I thought I'd try to straighten the crown post - on the basis of 'nothing ventured - nothing gained'. :hammer:
> 
> Yes - of course you can straighten (after a fashion) the post on a normal crown, with a bit of care ....
> 
> ...


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

tixntox said:


> A quick message to RLT himself might provide the answer?
> 
> Contact above left. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Unfortunately no reply from Roy, so it's had to go elsewhere.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

So is the crown buggered, or can I replace the crown post?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tom, I have replied asking you to send it to me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

TomWazza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My RLT 29's crown/stem seems to be playing up, it won't allow you to set the time when pulled out to the second position. I've managed to open her up and take out the crown/stem assembly out, but I can't take the crown off of the stem. How do you do it?
> 
> ...





TomWazza said:


> So is the crown buggered, or can I replace the crown post?


To be honest Tom, I fail to see why you would 'have a go' if you had no clue what you were doing? Why would taking the crown off the stem be of any help?

You are liable to do more harm than good if you dont know what your doing...


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Roy said:


> Tom, I have replied asking you to send it to me.


Sorry, I've not had a reply, it must be lost in the ether somewhere. If you're happy to look at it, I'm more than happy to send it to you.



jasonm said:


> To be honest Tom, I fail to see why you would 'have a go' if you had no clue what you were doing? Why would taking the crown off the stem be of any help?
> 
> You are liable to do more harm than good if you dont know what your doing...


Curiosity and frustration got the better of me, I had no intention of repairing it myself. I simply wanted to find what the problem was.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

TomWazza said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, I have replied asking you to send it to me.
> ...


All that frustration, curiosity, and impatience in less than a day.!!:taz:

You need to take a chill pill if you are to be any good for watch tinkering and the like.

Time passes at the same rate for everyone anywhere in the world, It only seems to pass quick or slow depending on your mindset.

Patience rarely costs in the long run.(I speak from experience).

good luck with the repair.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

EddyW said:


> TomWazza said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


No, it's been over a week lol. I'd say more 80% curiosity and 20% frustration.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Send it back to Roy. You will find his repair service prompt and very reasonable. I speak from experience.

Rob


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

What did you end up doing with this Tom?

I had a problem with the crown on my RLT11, but although I usually have a go myself I didn't want to bugger a very favourite watch so I contacted Roy who agreed to look at it for me.

I've had a very efficient service from him so far, confirming receipt of the watch, what the problem is and how much the repair is going to cost.

I'm now looking forward to receiving it back all fixed.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you get it fixed ?


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

It's with Roy being sorted, I'll post when I get it back.

Tom.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good stuff

The best place to send it if you dont know a good local watchmaker


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

Any idea what crown you've got on yours?

I got my RLT29 from the second batch, when Roy only had cases without crowns left.

The first batch had knurled TAG crowns, the second had small, plain crowns.

Yours isn't the knurled crown, but it fits the case shape better than the small crown that came with second batch of RLT29s.

The crown bugs me a little on mine, so have been thinking about replacing it.

Any idea what the size of that one is (or better still do you know the part number)?

Stupidly, I passed over the chance to by a pair of knurled crowns that looked like the right type on ebay ages ago, because I wasn't sure if they'd fit. They went for Â£30.00 for the pair :icon21:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Andy,

A bit of a tricky one to be honest. I had to have the case re worked quite a lot. Ended up having the case reamed and had a larger diameter tube fitted. That meant that the new crown I had sourced was scrapped and a new one had to be bought. I'm not sure what it's from, but it works well.

I'm afraid because of the new tube, this crown wouldn't fit in your stock case.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahh, OK.

What crown did you buy originally (the one you scrapped?) If it's a decent match, I might be interested in buying it off you, if you've still got it?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

TomWazza said:


>


Which one shows the correct time?


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably the '29, I guess i set the Omega in a hurry.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Ahh, OK.
> 
> What crown did you buy originally (the one you scrapped?) If it's a decent match, I might be interested in buying it off you, if you've still got it?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

I'd like to keep mine as part of the sage that was getting my '29 running again. I bought mine from here...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tag-Heuer-Factory-Crown-Stainless-Steel-6-45-mm-screw-down-tube-/230697643959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b6a6afb7#ht_988wt_922

Good luck with the fix.

Tom.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Just double check with a competent horologists that it will definitely fit!


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Bloody iPad lol...



TomWazza said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, OK.
> ...





TomWazza said:


> Just double check with a competent horologist that it will definitely fit!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, thanks Tom. Is that link for the crown that you've got on it now? The one that needed a case mod?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Andy,

What happened was...

I sent the watch away to be repaired, but unfortunately a replacement crown could not be sourced. So in the end I found a crown that I thought would fit (the one in the link), with the semi-approval of the repairer.

However what I didn't realise was that the repairer had to modify the case (didn't tell me) to make the tube fit. Unfortunately this was done poorly by hand and made the alignment to the movement way off and then didn't come out smoothly. Also the hand mod made the case no longer waterproof.

In the end I had to send the watch away again to be repaired. Which involved having the case machined and a new tube and crown fitted. Not a cheap job, but the watch is now tip top and is fully waterproof.

Anyway, I think that you should proceed with extreme caution lol

Pm me for the name of an excellent horologist that may be able to help you with your problem,

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all

I also got a dreaded crown problem recently. The 29 never really worked well with the crown & only screwed in very slightly to the point of it stopped going in at all.

I sent it up to James & he confirmed it was indeed the crown. Bugger, I knew there would be no knurled crowns available so we settled on a new Tag F1 crown

I think it compliments the watch very well & TBH i think its even better than the original. It has quirky edges & being a Tag crown is very inkeeping with the watch. its bang on the right diameter as well.

Cheers


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like mine has got the same problem - I've contacted Roy.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine also had a problem prior to my ownership. I think Roy managed to make the original crown work but it spins when pushed back which of course it shouldn't! I've contemplated changing it to make it waterproof but like it original  let urs know how you get on as another tag crown seems the only way forward.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I also had a problem with my crown, the thread stripped so now its just a push in. Never bothered me since. Where was the above dial from with the Tag Heuer logo on?


----------

